# 2016 Cruze Gen2 (VinB) LE2 crankshaft front seal leak



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ray West said:


> I've got a leak from the crankshaft front seal on my 2016 Gen2 1.4L Can anyone verify for me that the seal is installed from the inside of the timing cover? It seems ridiculous to me that an engineer would design it that way but you never know. Any advise will be appreciated.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I can confirm its installed from the OUTSIDE just like any conventional crank seal.


----------

